# What an unprofessional jobsite looks like



## jar546

This is what an unprofessional jobsite looks like:

[video=youtube;1fFMxgy4-Ww]


----------



## chris kennedy

I'm sure the shell contractor would be interested in seeing how his guys treat his tools. Sad fact is 4 guys could clean that all up in 20 mins.


----------



## RJJ

It is common!


----------



## fireguy

Did they get a contractor with insurance, bond, license, legal employees?  Or did they hire the cheapest contractor?


----------



## ICE

RJJ said:
			
		

> It is common!


Trash yes but not so much with the tools.  Where I work, if ladders are left out, it is an open invitation to take them.  You couldn't even complain about it if they disappeared.

A while back I went to inspect a water heater....it was gone....Flipper told me that two windows were taken out of the openings.

Last week two electricians said that they had just recovered their stolen truck sans all the tools and copper.  One had Lojack and the police found it within two hours.


----------



## ICE

fireguy said:
			
		

> legal employees?


The only way that's going to happen is if the job is located south of the border.


----------



## Daddy-0-

Modelo beer? I agree that the whole place could be cleaned and tools put away in 20-30 min. I would not be a happy boss or home owner. All pride is gone in most job sites now. Sad.


----------



## ICE

Jeff,

Could you clue me in on how you post a video?

Thanks


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Pay peanuts, get monkeys.

Brent.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> Jeff,Could you clue me in on how you post a video?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, click on the little filmstrip and put the youtube link in the blank space


----------



## ICE

Okay so you put it on youtube first.  I have been thinking about a dash cam.  Some of the driving stunts that I see are amazing.

http://www.wimp.com/skipride/

Here's a bit of news about the iphone

http://www.wimp.com/panoramaimage/


----------



## kyhowey

I love the last line.  "Hey! This is Jeff and I don't think you're a professional."  Needs to be on T-shirts and bumper stickers.  LOL


----------



## kyhowey

At 35 seconds, looks like they've been cutting on some trusses.  Sorry, like the video so much I had to come back and watch it again.


----------



## Alias

ICE said:
			
		

> Trash yes but not so much with the tools.  Where I work, if ladders are left out, it is an open invitation to take them.  You couldn't even complain about it if they disappeared.A while back I went to inspect a water heater....it was gone....Flipper told me that two windows were taken out of the openings.
> 
> Last week two electricians said that they had just recovered their stolen truck sans all the tools and copper.  One had Lojack and the police found it within two hours.


Before lay-off, someone stole several 16' glulam beams and 2 x 6's from a commercial job site.  Job site is across from the Sheriff's Office.  Police Chief took the report.

Sue


----------



## globe trekker

"Corruption will always rise to meet; and usually exceed, the level of tolerance!"

.


----------



## jar546

globe trekker said:
			
		

> "Corruption will always rise to meet; and usually exceed, the level of tolerance!".


Yes sir.  I agree


----------



## jar546

Bump.  This thread has over 400 views but the video only has 100 so only 1 out of 4 is watching it.  I am waiting for the BOD of the builder to see this.  I wonder if anyone is wondering if it is their company...............


----------



## mtlogcabin

Definitely a SFL jobsite and I have seen a lot worse when I worked in the area. We currently have a 42,000 sq ft Cabela's going up and you can eat off of the floors anytime during the day. I have never seen such a clean jobsite. The superintendent is a definite leader.


----------



## RJJ

That is always great to see. It also makes the job go better with less conflicts.


----------



## Sifu

That is clean compared to some I see here.  Had one 1.5 million dollar house being built that I went to with another inspector, we were amazed at the mess, mused about if there was a city ordinance we could use to force a clean up.  The worst thing, it was next door, less than 100' from the builder's own personal house which I had just failed the final on.  We decided to let the guy stew in his own soup, figured he would catch heat from the wealthy neighbors if he didn't clean it up.  Embarrasing to have shared the profession with some of these people.


----------



## mmmarvel

ICE said:
			
		

> Trash yes but not so much with the tools.  Where I work, if ladders are left out, it is an open invitation to take them.  You couldn't even complain about it if they disappeared.A while back I went to inspect a water heater....it was gone....Flipper told me that two windows were taken out of the openings.
> 
> Last week two electricians said that they had just recovered their stolen truck sans all the tools and copper.  One had Lojack and the police found it within two hours.


Had a contractor lock all his tools in a nice trailer with no windows and a really nice lock and hasp which was extremely hard to get it in a position to pick or cut.  He then parked his pickup in front of it.  The next morning, his pickup was gone, it had been stolen and they used a cutting torch and cut a big hole in the side of the trailer and cleaned it out of tools.


----------



## fatboy

If they want it, they will get it, there really isn't any reasonable safeguards that you can take, if they want it bad enough.


----------



## Sifu

Once had a dump truck broken in to, hot wired and used to pull the truck out of the mud that had backed up to my hvac units and got stuck because of the added weight of the stolen units.  They kept the units, left the truck and a big mess.  Happened in a subdivision with neighbors at night, nobody saw or heard a thing!


----------



## ICE

I was doing plating and detail on an apartment slab in the middle of a field of apartment slabs.  I stopped for lunch and ate in my truck which was parked on the edge of this open field.  When I went back to work, the saw was gone.

A friend returned to his apartment building and held the door open for a couple of guys that were moving a console TV.  His console TV.


----------

